#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  Application Process and Deadlines in the UK

## Mkaur

*Undergraduate Applications*


Applications for Bachelors degree courses are made through the Universities Colleges Admissions Service (UCAS) that is a centralized application system.

Students can apply to a maximum of 5 institutions/courses only.


*UCAS Deadlines-*

*15 October* for medicine, dentistry and veterinary courses and all courses at the Universities of Oxford and Cambridge.

*15 January* for all other courses except certain art and design courses that have a 24 March deadline.
*30 June* is the final deadline for international students and after this all applications go into Clearing.


*Postgraduate Applications*



There is no single centralized system for postgraduate applications and students have to make applications individually to each institution.

Deadlines vary from course to course and institution to institution. Our counseling staff can help you with identifying these deadlines.


*Team Faadoo Engineers Study Abroad Application Processing Services**-*

Team Faadoo Engineers Study Abroad provides complete application processing services that includes putting together your application and helping you decide on your final choices. We pride ourselves on delivering high quality and a quick turnaround time once we get all the required documents and inputs from the student.

For any further assistance on the same, please feel free to reply here or write in at manmeet.kaur@neoastrum.com

Thanks,
Team Faadoo Engineers Study Abroad





  Similar Threads: Test Dates and Registration Deadlines TOEFL iBT® Test JEE 2013 Application Submission Process: Metal finishing process manufacturing process ebook download pdf How to apply for visa in US - Visa application process for US

----------

